# Presidential Medal of Freedom



## Polar Bear (May 6, 2019)

Waiting on a phone call, to tell me I was awarded the, Presidential Medal of Freedom. For telling it like it is for over 40 years. Don’t fail me President Trump. You awarded it to a golfer. I should be next.


----------



## Kraut783 (May 6, 2019)

I do wonder what the hell presidents are thinking when giving these out lately.....politics and popularity I'm sure. I mean the criteria sounds good, but the execution is sometimes lacking IMHO.

"The Presidential Medal of Freedom is awarded by the President of the United States "for especially meritorious contribution to (1) the security or national interests of the United States, or (2) world peace, or (3) cultural or other significant public or private endeavors". "

List of Presidential Medal of Freedom recipients - Wikipedia


----------



## BloodStripe (May 7, 2019)

Golf is culture, duh!


----------



## amlove21 (May 7, 2019)




----------



## GOTWA (May 7, 2019)

Not sure what Tiger did to earn it.


----------



## AWP (May 7, 2019)

It's become a gov't level Honorary Doctorate. It sounds great to people who don't know any better, but is otherwise worthless.


----------



## amlove21 (May 7, 2019)

AWP said:


> It's become a gov't level Honorary Doctorate. It sounds great to people who don't know any better, but is otherwise worthless.


Didn’t Biden get it? At least that dude worked for the government at some point, but I don’t think he should have either.


----------



## Blizzard (May 7, 2019)

I'll start a letter writing campaign for each of you.  Save the date next year.


----------



## Florida173 (May 7, 2019)

What's the issue? 


Billie Jean King2009TennisBarack ObamaBill Russell2011BasketballBarack ObamaStan Musial2011BaseballBarack ObamaPat Summitt2012BasketballBarack ObamaDean Smith2013BasketballBarack ObamaErnie Banks2013BaseballBarack ObamaCharles Sifford2014GolfBarack ObamaYogi Berra2015BaseballBarack ObamaWillie Mays2015BaseballBarack ObamaVin Scully2016BaseballBarack ObamaKareem Abdul-Jabbar2016BasketballBarack ObamaMichael Jordan2016BasketballBarack Obama

Outside of the "whataboutism".. I mean Obama gave one to Barbara Streisand and Gloria Estefan.  

Tiger has the TGR Foundation? Tiger Wood's charity is rated a 93 overall from Charity Navigator and has been "empowering minorities, especially underprivileged minority students" since 1996.  He has donated over $120 million of his own earnings over the years to the organization.


----------



## Salt USMC (May 8, 2019)

I don't think it's a huge deal.  As @Florida173 pointed out, presidents give out the MOF to a lot of people, some more deserving than others, and some that just make you scratch your head.  The MOF is really just a presidential attaboy.


----------



## Gunz (May 8, 2019)

Tiger Woods saved my life in the Nam.


----------



## AWP (May 8, 2019)

The only thing I want out of Tiger Woods' return to prominence is a new Tiger Woods video game. Bring that shit back, EA!!!!!!!


----------



## 0699 (May 8, 2019)

If President Obama can get the Nobel Peace Prize, Tiger Woods should be able to get the Presidential Medal of Freedom.


----------



## Box (May 8, 2019)

I'd rather have a couple of coupons for a BOGO large pepperoni pizza deal at Chuck-E-Cheese.
...medals and ribbons aren't wroth shit to me.


----------



## Blizzard (May 8, 2019)

Box said:


> I'd rather have a couple of coupons for a BOGO large pepperoni pizza deal at Chuck-E-Cheese.
> ...medals and ribbons aren't wroth shit to me.


Here you go @Box : 
Coupons & Deals
Thank you for your service.


----------



## Box (May 8, 2019)

2 large 1-topping pizzas, 4 drinks, and 100 Play Points for $46.99 (normally a $69 value) 

...YOU ROCK - I hearby nominate YOU for the 1st Annual @Box medal of awesomeness


----------



## DA SWO (May 8, 2019)

GOTWA said:


> Not sure what Tiger did to earn it.


Go look at Clinton's and Obama's recipient list and tell me what they did to deserve it.
FWIW-Obama had just one Military Recipient (and he deserved it)


----------



## AWP (May 8, 2019)

Blizzard said:


> Here you go @Box :
> Coupons & Deals
> Thank you for your service.





Box said:


> 2 large 1-topping pizzas, 4 drinks, and 100 Play Points for $46.99 (normally a $69 value)
> 
> ...YOU ROCK - I hearby nominate YOU for the 1st Annual @Box medal of awesomeness



Smokin' Jesus titty cinnamon, this exchange is why the internet exists.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 8, 2019)

I hearby request that @Box be given admin rights to change users description box next to their name.


----------



## amlove21 (May 8, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> I hearby request that @Box be given admin rights to change users description box next to their name.


Seconded. I’ll give mine up I do the least anyway.


----------



## amlove21 (May 8, 2019)

Florida173 said:


> What's the issue?
> 
> 
> Billie Jean King2009TennisBarack ObamaBill Russell2011BasketballBarack ObamaStan Musial2011BaseballBarack ObamaPat Summitt2012BasketballBarack ObamaDean Smith2013BasketballBarack ObamaErnie Banks2013BaseballBarack ObamaCharles Sifford2014GolfBarack ObamaYogi Berra2015BaseballBarack ObamaWillie Mays2015BaseballBarack ObamaVin Scully2016BaseballBarack ObamaKareem Abdul-Jabbar2016BasketballBarack ObamaMichael Jordan2016BasketballBarack Obama
> ...


The issue is that the presidential freedom award is a joke? That’s what we are taking about...


----------



## Florida173 (May 8, 2019)

amlove21 said:


> The issue is that the presidential freedom award is a joke? That’s what we are taking about...



Is it? Maybe if you only judge people by their immediate profession. Is the Sir Elton John's knighthood any less?


----------



## GOTWA (May 8, 2019)

Florida173 said:


> Is it? Maybe if you only judge people by their immediate profession. Is the Sir Elton John's knighthood any less?



Are we talking during the time he kept small Colombian farmers in business or after he was clean?


----------



## amlove21 (May 8, 2019)

Florida173 said:


> Is it? Maybe if you only judge people by their immediate profession. Is the Sir Elton John's knighthood any less?


Yes, in my opinion it is a joke. We already saw what it’s supposed to be given for; it’s nowhere near that now. It’s the good conduct Medal of presidential awards. 

As for Sir Elton John- the only thing I care less about than the presidential freedom medal is a supposed descendant of a deity granting someone a fake title.


----------



## SaintKP (May 8, 2019)

amlove21 said:


> Yes, in my opinion it is a joke. We already saw what it’s supposed to be given for; it’s nowhere near that now. It’s the good conduct Medal of presidential awards.
> 
> As for Sir Elton John- the only thing I care less about than the presidential freedom medal is a supposed descendant of a deity granting someone a fake title.




I don't know having the title of Sir would be pretty cool, sort of like Dr. or PhD.


----------



## amlove21 (May 8, 2019)

SaintKP said:


> I don't know having the title of Sir would be pretty cool, sort of like Dr. or PhD.


Meh. 🤷🏽‍♂️


----------



## Florida173 (May 8, 2019)

amlove21 said:


> Yes, in my opinion it is a joke. We already saw what it’s supposed to be given for; it’s nowhere near that now. It’s the good conduct Medal of presidential awards.
> 
> As for Sir Elton John- the only thing I care less about than the presidential freedom medal is a supposed descendant of a deity granting someone a fake title.



I suppose they're as legit as any military medal


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 9, 2019)

Florida173 said:


> I suppose they're as legit as any military medal


----------



## Gunz (May 9, 2019)

Sir Elton John saved my life in the Nam.


----------

